# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Krijimi i kopjeve të drajverave dhe riinstalimi

## benseven11

Krijimi i nje kopje rezerve te drajverave te lehteson riparimin e windowsit nga infeksionet nga virusa,instalimi i azhurnimeve te drajverave gabim,ose prishje te systemit 32 ne windows.Kur nje kopje e drajverave origjinal te windowsit dhe pajisjeve hardware ekziston ne kompjuter mund te  behet nje kopje e tyre.Kjo kopje perdoret per rikoverim,qe nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje proces qe instalon drajverat qe mungojne,ose qe jane prishur me nje kopje te re .
Perpara se te besh nje kopje te drajverave si kusht duhet qe kompjuteri te kete gjithe drajverat e sakte.Jo shenja te verdha te kuqe ne manaxherin e pajisjeve.Nqs per ndonje arsye,eshte instaluar nje,ose disa drajvera gabim duhet bere pastrimi i kompjuterit nga drajvera te keqij qe nuk i pershaten modelit te nje pajisje hardwere.Mund te perdoret per kete rast programi drive sweeper.Me vone shkarkohet drajveri i sakte nga interneti.Pasi manaxheri i pajisjeve te duket pa gabime,fillohet te behet 1 kopje e gjithe drajverave qe ka kompjuteri.
Ketu eshte nje program falas,double driver.http://boozet.googlegroups.com/web/d...QIr4tC0O5ImEZA
Figurat me poshte japin me saktesi se cfare duhet bere.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi ke klikuar ne backup(bej nje kopje rezerve) buton do shfaqet figura e pare,ku do kerkohet ku do i ruash nje kopje te drajverave.Zgjidhet direktoria C:\ Pas ndryshimeve do filloje te behet kopjimi i drajverave nga programi, si ne figuren  e dyte dhe ne figuren e trete procesi i kopjimit i mbaruar.

----------


## OO7

Ka një program që quhet Driver Magician i cili i ripaketon të gjithë Driver individualisht ose në grup në formatin *.exe*

----------


## benseven11

Nga dy postet e para jane krijuar 1 skedar dhe nje folder e verdhe ne kompjuter.Skedari i krijuar nga programi eshte tekst me listen e komplet emrave versioneve dhe kush i ka krijuar.Kete skedar tekst mund ta mbash ne kompjuter,por nuk eshte gjithmone i sigurte.Mund te bjere viktime e heqjeve(delete) aksidentalisht ose mund te humbase nga formatimet.Mire eshte qe kete skedar t ja dergosh me email vetes.Futesh ne jahoo email.Te fusha lart e adrese fut adresen tende te emailit ne hotmail,ose gmail.Poshte te titulli i subjektit fut  titullin kopje e gjithe drajverave tekst.
Poshte te dritarja e tekstit kopjon komplet materialin nga notepadi dhe e ben paste .Emailin ja dergon vetes.Kur te shkosh ne inbox ne hotmail do gjesh nje email te ri me emrin kopje e gjithe drajverave tekst.Vete titulli te tregon cfare ka emaili brenda.Kjo ka shume vlere per ta perdorur ne cdo rast pas formatimit te kompjuterit per te marre informacion per cilin drajver duhet kerkosh ekzakt.
Folderi i krijuar nga programi pas klikimit ne backup buton,gjendet ne direktorine C:\ Emri i folderit eshte ekzakt emri i kompjuterit qe ke.(full computer name).Mund ta gjesh emrin e kompjuterit dule klikuar start/klik i djathte ne my compjuter/klik properties.Ne dritaren tjeter klik ne butonin emri kompjuterit(komputer name).Tre figurat me poshte japin se si behet rikoverimi i drajverave,ne rastet kur disa drajvera jane prishur ose mungojne ne manaxherin e pajisjeve.Te figura e kryesore e programit klik ne Restore buton.Me pas shiko figurat me poshte.Folderi me kopjet e drajverave ne C ka madhesi rreth 59 mb.Mund te jete me shume ose me pak ne madhesi,varet sa dhe cfare lloj drajverash ka kompjuteri.Mire eshte qe kjo folder me emrin e kompjuterit tend te digjet ne CD,nqs do besh formatim te plote te hard drajverit dhe e fut me vone me riinstalimin e windowsit.Duhet te perdoresh programin me lart perseri per te bere nje riinstalim te gjithe drajverave ne windowsin e instaluar.

----------


## benseven11

Programi pas punes krijon nje log skedar qe gjendet ne direktorine C:\Program Files\DDlog.txt
Hapet skedari dhe kontrollohet nese ndonje skedar drajver mungon.
Dy figurat me poshte japin detaje cfare behet.

----------


## Sirius

> Programi pas punes krijon nje log skedar qe gjendet ne direktorine C:\Program Files\DDlog.txt
> Hapet skedari dhe kontrollohet nese ndonje skedar drajver mungon.
> Dy figurat me poshte japin detaje cfare behet.


Kujdes kur beni riinstalimin e drajverave nga kopjimi i tyre sepse i humbni Update te drajverave nese eshte ber kopjimi me heret.

----------


## Bledari

me vjen keq por.... prap nuk arrij ta kuptoj jam mundu ta bej vet por pa rezultat  :i ngrysur:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Te une punon shume  mire.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kisha nji pyetje ne lidhje me instalimin e driverave.
A ka ndonji program i cili nji pasjeje qe nuk i ka driverat te instaluara ti kerkoje ne nje dosje ne kompjuter. Un e di qe e ka vet kete opsion po duhet ti gjesh dosjen exakte ku eshte driveri i pasjisjes. Psh kam ne kompjuter nji dosje me 100000 drivera (disk universal) , dhe aty jan kush e di sa dosje me 10-tra dhe nuk mund ti bej kontrool dosje me dosje. A ka ndonji menyre pa i hedhur driverat ne DVD , po te jene ne hdd ose flash?
Faleminderit,,,,,,

----------

